# New Rohloff rig



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello guys
Here are some pics of my very first time IGH rig









I am not sure yet what to expect about the rohloff thing, I did a short ride to test it and I felt some dragging and noises I guess is normal from a new Speedhub but since I do not another rig to compare I have to ask and wait for your comments :thumbsup:.
This is the first version I put together using parts of the bing bag some changes will come in the near future but now let ride.


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks very nice. Rohloff should make the cable noodles part of the cabling setup. I have them on both ends and the shifting is far better than without.

I have two Rohloffs and they each sound and feel a bit different. The older one is smoother. But there are some sounds and "dragging" type feelings at first that I think just take some getting used to. The first oil change seems to quiet them down also.

At first I think I was interpreting the whirring noises in some gears as drag but after many miles I think it's just noise. Sometimes its good noise because I can tell the gear more easily by the subtle noise than looking at the black on black shifter numbers. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

Stray Mutt said:


> Sometimes its good noise because I can tell the gear more easily by the subtle noise than looking at the black on black shifter numbers.


I thought was me but black on black is not an easy way at all, I could try some paint with a roll. I guess a touch of pain once in a while is better than try to see the numbers in every ride.
Thanks


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

SWEET! Once U get use to shifting and get some miles on it....You'll love it...


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

Test ride, just about 10 K to see if everything is working right, I have to get used to the feeling of the speedhub and give it some time to brake up and get loose but she performed flawlessly inclusive during the hard climbs of up to 43% grade yes check out the pic of the strava chart.
Some pics to share.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

riding gradients of 43% is most likely GPS error...strava has me climbing all kinds of grade I know are ridiculous. 25-30% is pretty much as steep as I can ride up on loose surfaces. Possibly more on paved, but it is really is freaky trying to ride that stuff. Nice bike BTW. My Rohloff has been neglected since I have gone SS but hope to enjoy some long geared rides on it again soon.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

Midle Age Warrior said:


> ...I felt some dragging and noises I guess is normal from a new Speedhub but since I do not another rig to compare I have to ask and wait for your comments...


First off, that's a beautiful bike -- love the color and lines. My Rohloff is now probably 9 years old and has quite a few thousand of miles on it -- it still makes noise and gives some feedback through the pedals (mostly gears 3 through 7). In terms of miles on a mtb, I go about half-and-half with a SS and the Rohloff-equipped bike, so the drag _feels_ noticeable but I know it's not significant. How do I know that? I race the Rohlof-equipped bike in endurance races and even when I'm whirring/grinding away in the small gear ratios I find I either keep abreast or pull-away from my derailer-equipped competitors (the ones I am near in the race) -- no fancy test equipment required, just a comparison to other riders that I'm racing. For years I kept waiting for that point that I was told would come, when the hub would be "quiet and smooth". It hasn't happened for my hub, but once I realized I wasn't losing anything compared to a derailer-equipped bike I quit worrying about it and reveled in the advantages. I expect you'll enjoy that sweet rig for years to come!


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Have two Rohloffs....one is three yrs old and one is three months old...Just did an oil change on the old one. The old one is way more quiet than the new one....Have no problems staying with the pack on rides....most of the time, go round my derailer-equpped friends, b/c of their missed shifts...I feel that both are smooth....its just the whine noise makes it fill like its not smooth in our own mines
....


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello guys I am so sorry to be absent but Venezuela is struggling with a very hard situation right now so go ride is not safe and I am not in the mood anyway so my new Rohloff rig has not gain any important millage yet, I guess that since I have many bikes in my stable and because I live in a very very hilly area my 32x13 chain plate/cog combination will be feeling dragging and noisy for a long time, for sure I will get used to it.
Tonight I have a question regard the speed selector adjustment. The handlebar selector has a little play between each speed, it is normal if not how can solve this problem.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

My older Rohloff has some play, but it doesn't seem to matter. I think it just depends on the adjustment...


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Midle Age Warrior said:


> Tonight I have a question regard the speed selector adjustment. The handlebar selector has a little play between each speed, it is normal if not how can solve this problem.
> Thanks in advance


Yeah it's normal.
The shifting is happening in the hub itself not in the shifter so a little play won't change the quality of the shifting.
You can tight both cables at the shifting box cable stop.

Another old habit that we have to loose with a Speedhub


----------



## Dan Burkhart (Mar 18, 2014)

I have two Rohloffs, one in a Surly Big Dummy, the other in a recumbent. I notice more sounds from the recumbent hub, but my ears are much closer to it when riding than they are on the cargo bike, so that's what I put it down to.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

My second Rohloff'd rig is finally seeing some miles. First rig was a Big Dummy. Loved it. So glad to be back on the Rohloff platform. Yes, she growls a bit in the lower gears. Yes, there's a little play in the shifter. Minor annoyances for the bulletproof reliability of the platform. 

OP: Good looking build! Hope you've been able to enjoy more miles since your original post.


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

to OP:

what frame is that and what is the type of dropout?
Did it come standard with the frame?


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

anga said:


> to OP:
> 
> what frame is that and what is the type of dropout?
> Did it come standard with the frame?


The frame is a Dillinger 4.0 from SoulCycles a small company in Arizona, excellent frame feels nimble but fast and thanks to the chain stays design she does not has the harsh felling of the alloy you used to. The drop outs are vertical standard but the frame comes with a couple of choices a geared and a SS to choose from, very cool detail.


----------

